# Make your own Halloween party invitations



## BritHorvat (Oct 8, 2008)

Angele Sionna has been rocking the DIY Halloween ideas. Here's a great tutorial on how to make your own adorable Halloween invitations.

Make your own party invitations or cards


----------

